# Need Help Using Aeroflo 60+ Additional 60 Site



## cyberhavic (Mar 31, 2007)

asd


----------



## Useless (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, 4K watts would be plenty of light for a 9x10 room. 8K is overkill. 
Are you using a CO2 controller to turn off your exhaust fans? If not, you will just exhaust all the CO2 from the room, making it a total waste. Also, for every 1K watts of lighting, 3K-5K BTU is required. To be precise it's 3750 btu for each 1K watt of lighting. So the A/C unit you are talking about would only provide enough cooling for about 5.5Kw of lighting. 
And the system you are running would only require about 2K watts of lighting to provide ample coverage over a 4x7 area. 
If I remember the specs on your system the 4x7 area is for a 60 plant site unit, correct? So you could run 2 of them, side by side with 2K watts of lighting over each one. 4K watts total, use the CO2 controller and the a/c unit you have and you're set. That's what I would do anyway...
Cheers


----------



## KADE (Mar 31, 2007)

8 1000w lights also puts the power bill up kinda high at one time.


----------



## cyberhavic (Apr 1, 2007)

ssss


----------



## Useless (Apr 1, 2007)

I just looked at your system on the GH website, and yea, for the 120 plant set-up you're only gonna need 4K watts of lighting. That'll save you on the A/C set-up too, since your 22K BTU will easily sustain cooling for 4K watts of lighting. 
Your actual grow area is only 9'7"x6'10" if you run two of those things side by side. That's only about 60 sq. ft. So you really would only need 4K of lighting. That gives you approx. 66 watts/sq. ft. To me that's pretty much maxed out. Anywhere from 40-70 watts per sq. ft. is what I look for when setting up a new room. 
Hope that helps you out, if not, let me know what I can answer for you. 
Sounds to me like you're set and ready to grow. 
Cheers and good growing to you.


----------



## cyberhavic (Apr 2, 2007)

sss


----------

